# Rogue-Refer Von Lyda Haus



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

All my pups were either sold or spoken for. My male pick that I never should have sold is staying with me. The buyer had some problems and couldn't get him. It's really strange how things work out. Pictures and video coming soon. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Considering how you sold the bitch puppy it sounds like a win/win for you! :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I think so too Bob. Rogue has made a 360. When he got away from his sister he took over, BIG time. Took him to Jay's last night and Meisha put him in his place but he recovered quick. I think he was cool with that spanking. LOL


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jerry things that don't work out weren't meant to work out. Things that "happen" and do work out are always for a reason. May not be the reason you intended but there is a reason. My dad always says "son a round peg won't fit in a square hole and if it aint broke don't try to fix it"


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

glad Rogue is gonna stay with you jerry--and get after those pics!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I think so too Bob. Rogue has made a 360. When he got away from his sister he took over, BIG time. Took him to Jay's last night and Meisha put him in his place but he recovered quick. I think he was cool with that spanking. LOL


How well they handle that first good "spanking" is always a nice indication.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

You rascal! Rogue is my next pic female's name.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Great minds think alike, ;o).I named him after the 1st CO of Seal Team 6, Rogue was his nick name. Go ahead name her that, it will be an honor to share the name.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Demo Dick? Jeff O's long lost daddy?


----------

